
Python Requests III - maximilianroos
https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests3
======
somada141
I for one am really happy to see this classic getting a makeover! The author
had recently tried his hand at datetime libs and api microframeworks but
despite really wanting to like them I didn’t feel they were all that better
than existing solutions. Requests however has been a staple for me for ages!

------
Sytten
Just for the default timeouts I am so happy. So many libraries just don't put
one and then you have to debug hard why your webserver is hanging. Never funny
when you realize it's because of some silly GET that is stuck.

------
xurukefi
So what's the difference to the predecessor?

~~~
westurner
asyncio, HTTP/2, connection pooling, timeouts, Python 3.6+

README > "Feature Support"
[https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests3/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests3/blob/master/README.md#feature-
support)

------
ShadowBannedUsr
[https://github.com/aio-libs/aiohttp](https://github.com/aio-libs/aiohttp)
already supports asyncio. Why do I need this for asyncio?

Anyway, I see that Issues are disabled for the repo. Is that the new way to
develop? /s

~~~
true_religion
aiohttp isn't just a client---its also a server library, and framework for
creating async applications.

Because of this, its a bit easier to use requests since that's a dedicated
client with all the design choices done to suit that use case.

Also the issues are closed because the project hasn't been released yet. It's
being developed in the open, but its _not_ ready! Documentation isn't even
written for the new features.

